# Black Box



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

Guys,
I am wiring the Black Box from CB Performance to control timing. mikuni PHH44's on a 16valve 9A. Currently my switched 12v goes to the (15) on the coil. Do I remove that and put it to the black box and then output it to the coil (15)? 
sound like an easy question but...
thanks,


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

Subscribed. Let me know what happens with this as I have a black box on the way from CB myself


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

No. The 12v to the coil is just switched 12v, that's all it does. You could get 12v to the black box from anywhere, but the coil is simply the easiest to use, IMO.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*thanks*

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*hall*

I am assuming that I will supply switched 12v from the coil to the hall sender as well and ground the brown from the hall with the other going to pin 10. Correct?


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

Got mine today


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

jeghead1 said:


> I am assuming that I will supply switched 12v from the coil to the hall sender as well and ground the brown from the hall with the other going to pin 10. Correct?


You'll have to retain the stock ignition module, but you'll only use the part that powers the hall sender. That way, you can confirm it gets the proper 5v it needs to work. You then run the hall signal wire to the black box, I assume. I've never installed one, but that's how it looks to me.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*5v?*

Are you sure? I thought the hall sender required 12v


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Y'know, I think you're right. Either way, the hall will work fine with 5-12v (in my experience). I'd use the ignition module for power, just to provide a steady, regulated power supply, but you don't necessarily have to.


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*hall signal*

Thanks man,
I spoke with mark at CBP and he said the black box expects a 12v trigger signal so I will go ahead and feed 12v from the coil to the hall sender and then the trigger to the black box.


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

How are you locking out your distributor?


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

The stock 16v distributor (and any Mk2 CIS-E car) is already locked out. The ECU controls the timing. There's no weights or springs in them.


----------



## nicknuckles666 (Jul 19, 2012)

B4S said:


> The stock 16v distributor (and any Mk2 CIS-E car) is already locked out. The ECU controls the timing. There's no weights or springs in them.


After I wrote my comment I saw you are running it on a 16v. I have an 8v JH distributor and a digi2 distributor which is already locked


----------



## jeghead1 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Timing*

To use the black box with it current firmware you need to advance the timing 70 degrees BTDC. I don't think you can go that far with a 16v dizzy. I spoke with mark and he said it might work to downgrade to there early forward because that requires a TDC timing......


----------

